# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > Management Studio >  نحوه برقراری لرتباط بین جداول

## ronnin

با سلام به همگی!!! 

من یک مشکل ساده و مسخره دارم!!! وقتی میخوام که بین دو تا جدولم یک ارتباط یک به چند بزنم نمیدونم چیکار کنم؟؟ 
و اینکه وقتی کلید خارجی واسه جدول فرزند تعریف می کنم دیاگرامم اینجوری میشه و کلید های جدول مادر تو جدول فرزند درج نمیشن؟؟ چرا؟؟

----------


## saam_sum

اگر موقع ایجاد relation  دو فیلد انتخابی که در رابطه شرکت می کنند  هر دو کلید اصلی باشند این شکلی میشه که شما تصویرشو گذاشتید. ولی اگه یکی اصلی و اون یکی کلید غیر اصلی باشه رابطه یک چند میشه.
در واقع foreign key یک فیلد غیر اصلی (کلیدی) در جدولی است که قراره به عنوان طرف "چند" رابطه یک به چند باشد.

----------


## hfkh77

سلام.
برای اینکه جوابت رو کامل بگیری, توی تاپیک زیر یه مقاله هستش که به همین مباحث مربوط میشه و sql server رو از ابتدا و با استفاده از تصویر و شکل, آموزش میده.
اینم لینک اون تاپیک برای دانلود :
لینک

اگر باز سوالی, چیزی داشتی, میتونی بپرسی.

----------


## me.enik

فکر کنم دوستمون, آقای hfkh77, لینک رو اشتباه گذاشتند.
برای همین, من لینک اصلی رو قرار میدهم تا استفاده کنی :
لینک

----------

